# Will a boer/spanish goat produce year round like spanish?



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Was just wondering if only fullblood Spanish can produce all year round, or if boer/Spanish will too.?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Boers breed year round, Kikos breed year round, some Nubians breed year round. So the answer to your question is no.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

But will Spanish crosses? My boers don't breed year round.!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure how to respond to that. Over the years I've had purebred Boer does, % Boer does, and Boer/Kiko cross does - every one of them bred year round and I had/have the kids to prove it. Did you or the previous owner (if you purchased them) perhaps use a dairy breed buck on their dams? I have no experience with dairy breeds, but I do know that a number of them are seasonal breeders based on friends and other people's experience.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well that could be possible. But like I said I am still sort of new to goats. I have been trying for awhile to get them bred in march, but they won't!!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You might want to read this article.

http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/an_sci/extension/animal/meatgoat/MGBrdKidd.htm


----------

